# Big hips/small waist



## tracybryant (Sep 5, 2005)

I have larger hips and a smaller waist, I cant find jeans that fit both areas! I hate it. Any one know of any jeans or pants made to fit people with smaller waists and big butt/hips?


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 5, 2005)

hi i have the same problem and mudd jeans fit me really well. they even fit well in the crouch and don't hang too low, because i'm also short. my sister likes express jeans and she has the same problem, and my cousin wears jeans from the gap. we all have the big booty small waist syndrome, but these jeans work well for us. hope this helps!!


----------



## sugarpop (Sep 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tracybryant* I have larger hips and a smaller waist, I cant find jeans that fit both areas! I hate it. Any one know of any jeans or pants made to fit people with smaller waists and big butt/hips? I would try azzure stretch jeans or parasuco stretch jeans, they are good!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 5, 2005)

Not sure if you have but check out this thread. I think that you will find some useful information there.

HTH!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sugarpop* I would try azzure stretch jeans or parasuco stretch jeans, they are good! stretch jeans.



it's always comfortable, it almost everyone looks great in them.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 10, 2005)

This has been my problem for YEARS!!! I hate shopping for pants!!! I can never find ones big enough to get the ass n' thighs in... that don't leave a huge gap in the back of the waistband area! I wish I had a flat ass - would be so much easier!!!! (and being 5'2" doesn't help much either!) lol


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I wish I had a flat ass - would be so much easier!!!! Actually, no, it's not much easier, have you heard me complain about it on most of these fashion threads? lol .... When I find a size that fits my waist, they're often baggy in the hips and butt!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Actually, no, it's not much easier, have you heard me complain about it on most of these fashion threads? lol .... When I find a size that fits my waist, they're often baggy in the hips and butt! I'll take baggy over tight any day



lol


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 11, 2005)

I have this same problem and I hate it. I think Gap just came out with new curvy jeans to address this problem. I haven't tried them on yet so I don't know if they work. I hate shopping for jeans because it's so hard to find ones that fit me. I've found that stretchy jeans work better though.


----------



## tracybryant (Sep 12, 2005)

Okay cool, I'll have to go try on some of those brands. Lets hope I find some that work! Im glad that I'm not alone in this.


----------



## Laurs (Sep 12, 2005)

I think I'm the only person who can put on 99% of brands in my size and have them fit peachy. My butt's not too flat, but I do have suspiciouns (I've never been able to spell that word) that my butt fat all went to my boobs.

Anyways, GAP is a good place for jeans. Basically, I would look anywhere that has different fits in jeans and see what they have 'cause usually they're tailored to people with problems such as yours.


----------



## Salope (Sep 12, 2005)

I have this exact same problem. It makes buying pants so difficult and frustrating. They will fit fine everywhere but I'll have so much space in the back area of the waist. For jeans, I'd suggest AG or Blue Cult jeans. They are on the expensive side but they fit so well that it's worth it. Also, shop around. I've found both of these types of jeans at Annie Sez for a fraction of the regular retail price. Express jeans also fit me well and they come in S, M &amp; L, which is always great because I hate getting jeans hemmed.

I personally don't nlike Gap jeans. I think they're too stiff and rough.


----------



## envymi (Sep 23, 2005)

I always have to go with stretch denim with a super low waist cuz I have the same problem too, nothing with a waistband ever fits right...at 5'3" my waist is 27 but my hips are 38-39 and I've never been known for having a flat ass! BUT I always have to play around and try on so many different sizes, even by the same designer...most of the time, I get tired of trying everything and as long as it fits my hips and butt I just send everything to get altered in the waist.


----------



## swimmingbaby (Sep 23, 2005)

I have the same problem as you. I find that by getting a streach jean or from garage, if you have one they have the best fittinf jeans and any kind of other pants


----------



## busta_bonita (Sep 25, 2005)

i worked at buffalo jeans for a year and a half, and i have a problem with finding jeans that fit me because i have big legs and bum but a small waist size 26 ... best thing to do itjus get jeans with lost of strech. a lot of stores have different types of jeans for different body types... if there is a buffalo jeans near u i suggest u ask for a "billy" jean and once u find that one that fits u then u can jus keep going back and gettin more/different colours. i hate parasuco... those dont fit me at all.


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 28, 2005)

I have the same problem. My waist size for pants would have to be 44 or 46. Please dont make fun of me because I am overweight.


----------



## charish (Dec 7, 2005)

hey, i have the same problem and i didn't see this until after i posted a thread on it , but my legs are short which makes it hard to find jeans too.


----------

